# Schwimmteichbau 2010



## allegra (9. Sep. 2009)

Guten Tag, liebe Schwimmteichgemeinde. 
Ich lese schon eine Weile mit und sortiere unsere Pläne, mache mich kundig und bin doch immer noch und immer wieder sehr verunsichert.

Wir haben einen Teich, der aber nicht funktioniert. Er ist immer trübe und trotz viel Pflege und Abkäschern und wat nicht all , eigentlich immer irgendwie unschön.
Als Saunafamilie möchten wir nun was umbauen - Natur plus Tauchbecken -höchstens 3x3-  - mehr Technik.
Dafür haben wir 15T-Euro plus aktive Mithilfe locker gemacht.
Die Anlage soll insgesamt ca. 25qm klein sein.

Ein erstes Angebot aus dem Galabau beläuft sich auf 28T - ohne Erdarbeiten. *BioNova*, was mich an sich sehr überzeugt hat.
Undenkbar vom Preis her - da war der Schwimmteil allerdings auch 4x6m - Gesamtteichfläche ca. 60qm.

Die einzelnen Positionen erscheinen mir fast allesamt überteuert.
Deshalb ein paar Fragen an euch.
Bodenplatte: 30qm für 1600 Euro?
Schalungssteine: kann man das nicht auch vom örtlichen Tiefbauer machen lassen?  40qm = 5000 Euro?
Folienarbeiten und Folienmaterial= knapp 8000 Euro.
Teichtechnik: Feinfilterschacht, Rundskimmer, Pumpeneinheit usw = gut 5000 Euro.

und und und...

Da wir unsere Wünsche aber als Projekt ansehen, das entwickelt werden will, möchten wir nun vergleichen.
Ich denke, Information und Sachkenntnis auf beiden Seiten ist wichtig.
Qualität kostet natürlich - aber es müssen ja wohl keine Unsummen sein.

Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße
Allegra


----------



## thias (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra,

herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen.

Mit 15 T€ habt ihr ja schon mal ein beneidenswertes Budget . Mein Schwimmteich hat nur 11 T€ gekostet.
Es ist immer die Frage, ob ihr selbst bauen wollt oder eine GaLa Firma beauftragt.
Bei einem selbstgebauten Folien-Teich liegen die Kosten bei 80-100 €/m², bei kleinen Teichen dann sicher etwas mehr.

Know-How für den Selbstbau gibt es hier im Forum ausreichend. Die Frage ist nur, ob ihr es wollt und könnt. Da kann man sich jede Menge Geld und Ärger sparen...

... warum euer Teich nicht funktioiniert? (obwohl er schön eingewachsen aussieht)
Auf den ersten Blick sind außer den Seerosen kaum Wasserpflanzen drin. Gerade Unterwasserpflanzen entziehen dem Wasser Nährstoffe. Wenn die Pflanzen fehlen, entstehen eben Algen. Nach meiner Meinung wäre der Teich zu "retten".


----------



## günter-w (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra, herzlich willkommen im Forum. Ich sehe das genau so wie Thias das ist letztendlich die Frage die ihr euch beantworten müsst. Ein Umbau zum Tauchbecken für die Sauna ist machbar. Es muss aber von Grund neu aufgebaut werden. Nur schnell mal ein bischen was ändern funktioniert nicht. Es gibt die Möglichkeit ein Tauchbecken mit einer Seite die Treppe und drei Seiten Pflanzenbereiche. Wenn es ganzjährig genutz wird was ich mal vermute sollte ein zusätzlich Filter mit eingeplant werden um die Ruhephase der Pflanzen zu überbrücken. Riesige Betonarbeiten mit Betonplatte müssen nicht unbedingt sein. Bei einem so kleinen Becken währe auch das setzen von Granitquader interressant als Abgrenzung zu den Pflanzen. Wenn ihr uns genauer eure Vorstellungen beschreibt können wir mit Sicherheit besser weiterhelfen. Die Preise die ihr genannt bekommen habt entsprechen leider der Realität. Daher wägen immer mehr ab, ob sich nicht doch mit eigener Muskelhypotheke so ein Projekt besser realisieren lässt. Wenn mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht solltest du auch mal darüber nachdenken den Teich und somit den Planschbereich etwas größer zu machen z.B. 3x8 ergibt ca eine Anlage mit 50m² dann kannst du auch ein klein bischen schwimmen.


----------



## allegra (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich. Vielen Dank auch für die beiden Antworten.
Ja, es stimmt. Der Teich wäre zu retten. Ich bin in den letzten Tagen oft da gewesen und hab geschaut und nachgedacht und beobachtet. Das Profil stimmt einfach nicht, es sind viele Ablagerungen zu sehen und in der Tiefe neben der Seerose im Kübel ist Modder und  es steigen Blasen auf – Faulgase.  Saugt ihr denn den Kram jedes Jahr ab???????????
Unterwasserpflanzen sind da drin, aber es gibt nur eine Flachzone, die Komplett mit dem Teichgras zugewachsen ist.  Da wo sich der Aushub so dekorativ zu Hügeln gewandelt hat, da müssten weitere Flachzonen hin. Es muss also was umgebaut werden. Da möchte ich dann gerne das Tauchbecken realisieren für Ganzjahresbetrieb.
Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch Kontakt zu einem Betrieb aufgenommen, der das interessante Wandfiltersystem Bellvital macht. Bellsell – Bellvital. Das ist neu und klingt sehr interessant. Bin gespannt, was das kostet. 
Was halten denn die Experten hier davon?
Am Dienstag kommt auch der Gala-Mann nochmals, der es zum o.g. Preis machen würde.   Wir müssen viel machen lassen. (sind um die 60) Aber den Rückbau können wir leisten, Erdarbeiten muss ein örtlicher Baggerfritze machen und die Abfuhr der Erde übernimmt ein befreundeter Landwirt.

 LG Allegra


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra.

Wenn Du Fragen zu einem speziellen System hast, dann stell doch gleich einen Link ein, der dieses erklärt.... 
So machst Du es allen leichter, Dir zu helfen. 
http://www.bellsell.de/images/download/bellvital_08_de.pdf

Ich halte relativ wenig davon, ungefiltertes/unabgesetztes Wasser in eine Art "Bodenfilter" einzuleiten.
Wie lange wird es dauern, bis es zu ersten Verstopfungen kommt?
Auch das "spezielle" Substrat, welches in die Elemente gefüllt wird und in der Lage sein soll Phosphate zu binden, läßt mich sofort an Zeolith denken, welches regeneriert werden muss um immer wieder Ionen binden zu können. :?
Wie soll man dieses Substrat reinigen oder regenerieren, wenn es in den Wandelementen liegt?


----------



## allegra (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Liebe Annett,

das mit dem Link stimmt - in manchen Foren darf man das , in anderen nicht. 
Nun, ich werde mal einen Termin mit der Firma machen und mir das erklären lassen, was da wie  eingefüllt und regeriert werden muss......
Sie behaupten ja das Gegenteil. ...dass das viele viele Jahre wartungsfrei funktioniere.....

Gut - ich halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

LG Allegra


----------



## Scheiteldelle (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra,
herzlich Willkommen.
Schau Dir doch mal unseren Teichbau an. Im Prinzip habt Ihr das gleich vor, nur noch ein Stück kleiner. Zu den Kosten habe ich auch einige Infos gegen Ende gemacht. Duch die Eigenleistungen haben wir incl. Terasse, Zaun, und Möbeln nichtmal ein drittel Deines Budgets verbraucht. Solltet Ihr zwei linke Hände haben, besorgt Euch das Material beim Baustoffhandel und lasst Handwerker machen. 
Solltet Ihr Euch dann doch für "selbermachen" entscheiden, werdet Ihr hier Hilfe ohne Ende bekommen.
Bei Fragen gerne melden.
Gruß Maik


----------



## allegra (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Maik, Gratulation zu Deinem Poolprojekt. Es sieht wirklich sehr schön aus und alle die Baufortschrittsbilder sind hilfreich.
Ja, unsere Idee ist so ähnlich - eine 3,5x3,5m -Terasse ist bei uns schon da und soll auch bleiben.
Mittlerweile denken wir an Eigenleistung mit bezahlten Arbeitern hier aus dem Dorf, sowie den örtlichken Tiefbauer für die Baggerarbeiten.
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Ideen des Galabaus sein werden. Er hat nun die kleineren Maße zur Kenntnis genommen und wird sein Angebot neu berechnen.
Grüße
Allegra


----------



## martin karstens (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo!
Frage doch Bionova ob Du die Betonplatte, Schalungssteine und Folie selbst (andere Firmen?) machen kannst. Denn die Bodenplatte, 30m2 beinhaltet ca. 800€ Material.
Die Schalungssteine, 40m2 beinhaltet ca. 1500€ Material. Bei der Folie incl. Verlegung / verkleben (=keine Falten) kommst Du so auf 10-15€/m2, -im Internet nach Firmen suchen (PVC Folie incl. Verlegung/verkleben). In den Bereichen ist die Firma deutlich zu teuer.


----------



## Annett (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra.

Nur noch als Hinweis zur Folienverlegung.
Manch guter Dachdeckerbetrieb verschweißt auf Dächern des öfteren Folienbahnen... für eine haltbare Ausführung ist es wichtig, dass der Ausführende das schon ab und an mal gemacht hat - je öfter, desto besser + schneller ist er dabei.
Und damit im Endeffekt wahrs. auch günstiger.

MyHammer wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Plattform für die Suche. Aber da kann Dir niemand sagen, wer dann den Zuschlag bekommt. :?
Habe aber auch schon gehört, dass sich manche den Gewinner ausgesucht haben - also nicht unbedingt den mit dem niedrigsten Preis ...
Die Anfrage sollte entsprechend formuliert werden, aber Vorlagen von anderen finden sich ja dort in Massen.


----------



## allegra (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Vielen Dank - es ist uns jeder Hinweis sehr wichtig und interessant. 
Martin: das finden wir auch, dass da manches zu teuer ist in dem Bionova -Angebot.
Deshalb hab ich das ja hier auch gepostet.
Es ist gut, sich für so ein Projekt genug Zeit zu nehmen, dann findet der Topf dann schon auch seinen Deckel.
Gerne berichte ich, wenn es wieder Neuigkeiten gibt.

Wir werden palnmäßig vorgehen:
weiter Angebote einholen - 2 Bionova-Firmen / 1 BellVital / Mielkes Teiche angeschrieben (Danke Maik)

Rückbau des alten Teiches angehen:  die wunderbaren Findlinge (alles aus Norwegen mitgebracht)  und Sandsteine lagern, Platten wegnehmen,
Gespräch mit dem örtlichen Tiefbauer/Bauunternehmer: Hügel wegbaggern, 2 Bäume ausbuddeln und versetzen, 
Wir machen das hier:  Spiräen im Garten unterbringen, Teichgras und __ Binsen zwischenlagern - Teichgras muss aber wohl auch ausgebaggert werden 
Planung was wir wollen und für unser Geld bekommen können.....

Wann lassen wir den Teich am besten ab und entsorgen den Mulm?  alte Folie ?


LG
Allegra


----------



## Annett (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra.


> Wann lassen wir den Teich am besten ab und entsorgen den Mulm?


Das kommt ganz darauf an... 

Was lebt denn derzeit im Teich? Libellenlarven? Habt Ihr __ Frösche/__ Kröten im Frühjahr?  Wenn die Amphibien im Frühjahr ablaichen ist dieser Zeitpunkt schon mal ganz schlecht. 
M.M.n. ist der Spätsommer die beste Zeit - bevor sich Tiere zur Überwinterung in den Teich begeben. 

Die Folie werdet Ihr wohl zur Deponie oder Sperrmüll bringen müssen.


----------



## allegra (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Liebe Annett,
 
guter Hinweis: wir haben immer Frosch/Krötenlaich im Frühjahr.
Libellenlarven sund sicher drin.
Und ein paar Fische, die ich aber zu einem Schüler in den Teich bringen kann.

Ablassen jetzt bald würde aber auch bedeuten, dass ich das Teichgras irgendwie überwintern muss - feucht!  Oder kann ich es einfach so in der Sumpfzone stehen lassen ?

Die Teichrose kann in dem Kübel bleiben, denke ich. 
Oder soll ich den dann besser in den Stall schaffen, damit er frostfrei bleibt?

Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind alle in dem Mulm um den Teichrosenkübel drin - und den Kram werd ich auf die Miste kippen - bzw unter die Büsche in der Wildgehölzhecke.
Das dürfte doch ein ganz guter Dünger sein. 

Schönes Wochenende
wünscht euch
Erdmuthe/ Allegra


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo,

es werden die wenigsten Pflanzen in der Lage sein ohne Schutz zu überwintern. Vielleicht kennst Du die Situation mit __ Kübelpflanzen. Wenn Du eine heimische und eigentlich 100%ig winterharte Pflanze in einem Kübel hältst, dann ist es leicht möglich dass sie im Winter erfriert. Der Frost greift da einfach von allen Seiten an und das ist eine ganz andere Situation als wenn die Pflanze im Boden oder in einem Teich steht. Also möglichst in irgendeiner Form Winterschutz geben.

Dein Nick ist ja interessant. Bist Du Bündnerin?


----------



## allegra (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Werner, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mir was Geschütztes überlegen. Ist ja nur die Seerose, das Gras und ein paar kleine Töpfe mit __ Schwertlilien. Und Platz haben wir reichlich.
Allegra - hat mit meiner aktiven und passiven Musikbegeisterung zu tun.

LG und danke


----------



## allegra (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Grrrr - man muss echt aufpassen. Ich hatte alles schon mal getippt, was ich sagen möchte und dann war ich irgendwie nicht mehr angemeldet alles futsch.
----
Heute war ein interessanter Gärtnermeister hier. Gute Beratung, einfühlsamer Gang durch den Garten, waches Auge für das was wir hier geschaffen haben.
Teichumbau: solide Infos, Teich auf Stufe 1-3...je nach Einsatz. Er wird mir was auf Stufe 3 anbieten - (mittelmäßiger Technikeinsatz) und aber auch einen Vorschlag für einen großen klassischen Schwimmteich machen.
Ich habe entschieden, dass ich mich nicht vor Kram im Teich ekele, bloß __ Blutegel will ich nicht ( eine Kollegin im Nachbardorf hat welche und seither geht sie nicht mehr rein).
Wir haben Zeit und Lust, die nötige Pflege und Wartung zu machen und auf die Wasserqualität zu achten....
Ich bin gespannt was er im Rahmen unseres Budgets anbieten wird.
Das kennt er und das ist auch gut so. So entstehenj keine Luftschlösser.

Liebe Grüße
Erdmuthe/Allegra


----------



## allegra (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hier mal ein Update und ein Frage zu unserem Teichprojekt.

1. Wir haben nun einen Teichbauer gefunden, der uns mit guter Beratung und im Rahmen unseres Budget den alten Teich umbaut. Und wir können sparen durch Mitarbeiten.... macht alles einen sehr guten Eindruck und wir fühlen uns sicher bei der Entscheidung.

2. Bislang ist geplant die Folie (er nimmt gern EPDM) als Beckengrund zu lassen - das wird eine dunkle Folie sein, aber man kann Betonplatten, die wir noch hätten, unten reinlegen, damit man vom Boden was sieht, z.B. zum Reinigen. (Schwimmbereichtiefe 2,20m)
Ich hätte gerne so einen helleren grünen Grund wie ich sihn hier von dem einen Folienhersteller aus Porta Westfalica gesehen habe, das sieht doch dann optisch auch sehr freundlich aus bei Sonne.
Frage: Meint ihr, dass ich die unten drauflegen sollte? oder lieber die Platten?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## expresser (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

die Folie mußt du beschweren sonst schwimmt sie, also besser die Platten und Vlies drunter oder gleich betonieren.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/158

LG

Werna


----------



## buzzi (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Ich hab aus  dem selben Grund ein Stück sandfarbene PVC-Teichfolie für smaragtfarbenes Wasser gekauft und passend auf dem Grund verlegt. Danach punktuell mit Innotec Adheseal (das Zeug ist echt der Hammer, geht auch für Falten verkleben oder kleine Löcher in der EPDM, angeblich sogar Unterwasser - ist allerdings nicht ganz billig) mit der EPDM verklebt. Seitdem liegt die Folie dort ohne sich zu bewegen  . Die Betonvariante hatte ich auch überlegt, aber soviel Beton im Wasser und dann noch der teuere Trass - wäre auch nicht billiger gekommen. Und bei der Reinigung hat man  klar Vorteile bei der glatten Folie. Und es sieht viel freundlicher aus als das dunkle EPDM (meine Frau wollte kein "Loch Ness"). Dafür sieht man jeden Krümel, aber die kann man ja ab und zu beseitigen.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## allegra (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Buzzi, das werde ich dem Teichbauer so vorschlagen. Sag bitte, warum sandfarben? für smaragdgrünes Wasser.....
Warum nicht dieses helle grün?

Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Und noch eine Frage:  welches Hilfsgerät brauche ich für die Reinigung des 2m tiefen Schwimmbereiches?
Profi-Qualität!!!   

Allegra


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hallo Allegra,
hatte ja auch das Problem mit der Folienfarbe.
Ich kann grau wirklich empfehlen. Schau mal die vorher/nachher Fotos an.
Das nachher Bild ist nach der Algenblüte gemacht worden und so sieht die Wasserfarbe immernoch aus.
 


 

Wurde ja auch von der Teichfirma bei Porta W. gemacht

Gruß Maik


----------



## allegra (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Danke für das Vorher-Nachher-Bild -ist wirklich überzeugend.
Unser Teichbauer will noch nicht so richtig dran an die 2. Folie auf dem Boden des Schwimmteils.
Und so bin ich einfach mal geduldig und warte, bis das Loch gebaggert ist, die Betonarbeiten fertig sind  und das Vlies verlegt ist. Dann macht er EPDM-Folie drauf. Und die ist - glaube  ich - immer anthrazit. 
Erst danach entscheiden wir dann, was wird. 
Ich bin inzwischen auch mit der dunklen Optik einverstanden. Gegen seinen erklärten Fachwillen  will ich auch nichts durchsetzen.... schön locker bleiben 

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (2. Jan. 2010)

Da mein Umbau-Themageschlossen ist, mache ich mal ein neues Thema auf und berichte.
Wir werden kein Tauchbecken, sondern einen richtigen Schwimmteich bauen.
Dazu haben wir einen Gartenbaubetrieb gefunden, der uns sehr gut berät und begleitet. 
Da wir nicht mehr ganz jung sind, müssen wir einiges machen lassen.

Schwimmbereich wir 4 mal 6m sein - die Form des gesamten Teiches eher formal - es gibt viel Regeneratinszone mit einem speziellen Substrat, einen Skimmer und eine Pumpe.
Technik kommt von einem Spezialisten, dessen System uns überzeugt hat. Wir haben mit einigen Besitzern des Systems gesprochen - es funktioniert. 

Bislang haben wir den alten Teich zurückgebaut, abgepumpt, Pflanzen und Steine entfernt und außerhalb schön geordnet gelagert.

Winterpause ist ja nun, aber wir sind mit den Baggerarbeiten dann bald dran, sobald es geht.

Ich beschäftige mich derzeit mit Teichheizungen, denn ich möchte die Saison so lange es geht haben.
Von der Fa. Roos (ein Tipp von einem anderen User hier) habe ich schon was bekommen an Prospektmaterial. Und eine passende Dachfläche hätten wir auch in der Nähe.
Aber ich las auch von Wärmepumpen.....
Gerne könnt ihr dazu was sagen hier und raten oder abraten, verändern oder´erweitern.
Dazu sind solche Foren ja da 

Alles Gute im neuen Jahr
Allegra / Erdmuthe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Mal ne Frage nebenbei, warum wurde dein altes Thema geschlossen ?


----------



## Annett (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe .

Das Schließen des Themas war sicherlich ein Versehen. 

Ich schieb Deinen neuen Beitrag deshalb mal dahin und mache es wieder auf.


----------



## allegra (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Oh - Annett, das ist ja schön - vielen Dank.


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe

Auch dir ein Gutes Neues Jahr .... Prosit



> Schwimmbereich wir 4 mal 6m sein - die Form des gesamten Teiches eher formal - es gibt viel Regeneratinszone mit einem speziellen Substrat, einen Skimmer und eine Pumpe.


Warum keinen Bodenablauf 
Erleichtert ungemein das Reinigen


----------



## allegra (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Helmut,
ui, das kann ich Dir gar nicht so genau beantworten. Ich werde aber mal fragen.
Der Schwimmteil wird 2,20m tief.
Das hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt.
Ich habe den Teichbauer so berstanden, dass er den Skimmer in die die hauptsächliche Windrichtung legt. Oberflächenkrams wird abgesaugt,
Das Wasser strömt von der Pumpe bewegt dann immer wieder durch den Klärbereich und wird am anderen Ende wieder zugeführt.

Wozu dann der Bodenablauf - in der Tiefe?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe

Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur sagen ... laß ihn einbauen ... 
Er erleichtert ungemein den Reinigungsaufwand ....

Ich hatte auch keinen, sondern nur Skimmer und Pumpe an meinem damaligen ST, 
[OT]die den Bachlauf ohne Bypass speiste 

Nachteil dieser Konstruktion ... ich konnte den Bachlauf über den Winter nie abstellen... denn der Filter lief auch, wegen Fischbesatz, den Winter durch ....nur so nebenbei angemerkt[/OT]


----------



## buzzi (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Ich hab einen Bekannten, der hat eine Wärmepumpe an seinem Pool angeschlossen. Er ist voll zufrieden damit, ist halt eine Kostenfrage. Das war ein Direktimport aus China und hat alles zusammen etwa 2000,- Euro gekostet. Das gleiche Modell gab es in Deutschland so um die 4000,- mit einer Leistung von glaube 18KW bei einem COP von 5, d.h. aus 1 KW Strom wird 5KW Heizleistung "gewonnen". Ich denke mal da kommt trotzdem ganz schön was zusammen, das sind schon ein paar Liter, die aufgeheizt werden müssen. Ich würde wenn möglich die Kollektorvariante bevorzugen, das kostet nur den Pumpenstrom und ist keine ökologische Katastrophe.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## allegra (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

@Helmut: ich bespreche das mit dem Teichbauer. Kannst Du mir bitte kurz und knackig sagen, wieso der Bodenablauf den Reinigungsaufwand erleichtert?
Mir fehlt gerade das entscheidende Argument.

@buzzi:
Danke für die Einschätzung. Das ist genau auch meine Ansicht. Das Roos-System ist interessant und wir haben eine gut passende Süddachfläche.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo liebe Schwimmteichfreunde,
draußen ist immer noch Schnee bei uns, aber dennoch werden wir kommende Woche mit dem Einmessen und den Vorarbeiten für den neuen Schwimmteich beginnen. Der Teichbauer meint, dass das ganz günstig ist, weil er bei etwas Frost den Garten nicht so zerstört beim Rumfahren mit den Maschinen.
Ich werde Fotos machen und hier berichten.

Frage: könnte ich unter Wasser so eine Art Podest (z.B. aus Holz) aufstellen, damit man in den den 2-2,20m Tiefe auch mal irgendwo stehen kann mit den Kindern oder für eine Einheit Aquafitness?
Ich möchte das gern separat haben, das Podest.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## günter-w (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe, das mit einem Podest ist so eine Sache das birgt immer die Gefahr das man beim Schwimmen anstößt und das kann schön unangenehm sein. Zum einen, warum willst du unbedingt auf 2-2,2m  oder mach doch einen dir angenehmen Bereich mit einer kurzen Schräge ca 45° auf ca. 1,5m bzw, wie du dir die Tiefe vorstellt. Sollte das Podest beweglich sein oder zum entfernen oder wie stellt du dir das vor. Auf der einen Seite soll es fest stehen damit man dort ausruhen kann wenn das aus Holz ist wird es ja aufschwimmen ich verstehe noch nicht den richtigen Sinn. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## allegra (10. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Günter,
danke für die Denkanstöße.
Die 2m-Tiefe möchte der Teichbauer. 
Seine Argumente verstehe ich und finde das auch gut.
Aber ich denke halt auch daran, dass ich mit den Enkelkindern rein will zum baden und dann gerne irgendwo stehen will.
Oder aber: Aquafitnessprogramm machen - in 1,50m Tiefe - dazu muss ich auch auf 1qm sicher stehe können.
Ja, eigentlich schon beweglich ....statt Holz vielleicht Metall? So wie die Startblöcke, die es im Sporthandel gibt?????
Manchmal ist das ja alles auch eine Frage der Phantasie .........
Nächsten Montag kommt er nochmal zum einmessen - da werden wir das besprechen.
Ein wenig hat es auch Kostengründe, denn die einheitlcihe Tiefe lässt sich folientechnisch schneller und leichter verlegen.

Grüße sendet Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (23. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Update vom sonniogen 23.März:
morgen beginnen wir mit dem Gartenbaubetrieb das Projekt.
Ich bin sehr gespannt - noch wird an der bereits eingemessenen Fläche etwas herumgebastelt - aber dann legen wir los.
2 Büsche versetzen, ein Hochbeet abbauen : damit die Baustelle für Großgeräte zugänglich wird. 
Ein anderes Hochbeet muss evtl. auch noch weg, damit der Teich auch so leigt, wie er soll,. Er ist ja das dominierende Element im Garten.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe

Na dann, viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Teichbau


----------



## PeterBoden (23. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo allegra,

jetzt bin ich aber neugierig!

Wie groß wird er?
Wieviel m² Schwimmfläche, wieviel m² Regenerationsfläche?
Wie schaut der Wall aus?
Welche Folie und Vlies (€?)?
Substrat?
Wieviel Pflanzen, welche Pflanzenarten?
Skimmer??

:sorry für den Fragenkomplex.


Es grüßt freundlich

PeterBoden


----------



## allegra (24. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo PeterBoden,
das kann ich gerne kurz beantworten.
Wir möchten einen von der Formher rechteckigen Teich - formal ohne viele Buchten - allenfalls abgerundete Ecken.

Schwimmzone 3,5x6m
Regenerationszone so viel wie nötig fürs sichere Funktionieren mit wenig Technik.
Skimmer 50 und Pumpe Ecotec 16000 mit Drehzahlsteller
2 Einströmdüsen / über den Bodenablauf diskutieren wir noch 
18 t Bodenfiltermaterial Biocalith (Mineralgemisch aus Natursteinen) in der Klärzone
Wir hatte ja nach erfolgreicher Besichtigung einiger Anlagen das Bellvital-Konzept für Wandfilterung sehr interessant gefunden. In Anlehnung daran bauen wir nun unsere Version - ohne sie Holzwand mit dem Biocalith innen.
Es wird eine Grube im Ganzen ausgehoben - Schwimmbereich dann bis zu 2,20m tief.
Einige Bereiche werden mit Beton stabilisiert - besonders da, wo doe Granitsteine für die Schwimmzone aufgesetzt werden.
Vlies 300gr  (500 €) und 1,15mm EPDM-Folie (ca. 1000€)  - Kapilarsperre ECOSys am Rand.
Am Übergang von Klärzone zu Schwimmzone machen wir einen Randaufbau mit gelben Granitsteinen. 
Über die Pflanzen machen wir uns dann noch Gedanken, wenn wir mal mehr von der Anlage sehen und den Kopf frei haben.
LG
Erdmuthe/Allegra


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe



> @Helmut: ich bespreche das mit dem Teichbauer. Kannst Du mir bitte kurz und knackig sagen, wieso der Bodenablauf den Reinigungsaufwand erleichtert?
> Mir fehlt gerade das entscheidende Argument.



Upps ... habe ich überlesen 

Durch den Bodenablauf(läufe) < Klick wird der Boden abgesaugt ... ist sehr effektiv im Radius von ca. 3m ...
Er wird an die Pumpe mittels 110Kg-Rohr angeschlossen ... und je nach Pumpenleistung variiert die Saugkraft. Deine Pumpe ist dazu hervorragend geeignet 

Habt Ihr einen Grobabscheider < Klick mit eingeplant ? der das einfallende Laub, Blüten und Staub effizient herausfiltert. Angeschlossen wird an diesen Grobabscheider der Skimmer < Klick und der Bodenablauf und mittels Zugschieber < Klick geregelt.

So wird der Bodenablauf eingebaut < Klick

Ich hoffe ich bin noch nicht zu spät mit meiner Erklärung


----------



## allegra (24. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Nein, Du bist nicht zu spät..ich hab alles aufgeschrieben...wir werden es besprechen mit den Technikern, die uns hier zur Seite stehen.

Vielen lieben Dank!
Erdmuthe


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Na "Gott sei Dank" ... wäre echt schade gewesen wenn Ihr es nicht besprechen hättet können.

"Alles wird gut" .....


----------



## allegra (29. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Tag 1 unseres Bautagebuches:
strömender Regen schon in der Nacht und heute sollte es dann endlich losgehen mit Bagger und 2 Helfern.
Davon haben wir uns gar nicht beeindrucken lassen, regenfeste Klamotten angezogen und losgelegt. 
Zuerst musste der Bagger 2 Gehölze versetzen und 2 Hochbeetkästen leerschaufeln. Danach gibg es einigen alten Teichpflanzen an den Kragen und die alte Folie wurde herausgezogen - zwei drei Happs und weg war sie - unglaublich.
Das war bis 10 Uhr erledigt.
Dann wurde ein Lasermessgerät aufgebaut und die neue Fläche abgesteckt.
Die wurde dann mit allerhand Erdbewegungen auf 70 cm Tiefe ausgehoben, immer kontrolliert vom Laser, damit alles auch schön gerade wird.
Bis 16 Uhr war dann 90% der 5 mal 9m großen Fläche fertig. Feierabend.
Morgen geht es dann an den Schwimmbereich, der dann weitere 1,50m tiefer  gemacht wird.


----------



## allegra (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

2. Tag:
Erdbewegungen und das Schwimmbereichloch ( 0,70m + 15,0m)= 2,20m Gesamttiefe) waren heute ganztägig zu meistern. Gott sei Dank haben wir unser angrenzendes Grundstück, wo die ausgehobene Erde erst einmal lagern kann, bis es trockener wird. Dann wird sie verteilt. Wir werde damit einen bepflanzten Wall an der Grundstücksgrenze entlang realisieren...Platz ist genug.
Morgen mittag sollen die Erdarbeiten am Teich beendet sein.


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe 

 Schaut sehr gut aus 

Wie schauts den mit der Festigkeit der senkrechten Wände aus .... schön fest  ... oder rieselt es, was ich nicht hoffe :beten


----------



## allegra (31. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Lieber Helmut,
ja , ich finde auch, dass das sehr gut aussieht. Und JA, die Wände sind richtig schön fest. Wir haben hier Löß-Lehm, und weiter unten dann so ein rotes Zeug mit ein paar Sandsteinen drin.
Wände sind geprüft und halten, besonders auch dann, wenn der Wasserdruck dagegen kommt, ...da wird nix passieren.
Gestern habe ich für den vorderen Rand auf dem leichten Hanggelände ( die Wasseroberfläche schaut da 20cm raus) einfache Gabionen ausgesucht. Die befüllen wir selber mit den Unmengen Feldsteinen, die wir schon am alten Teich hatten.
Auch der realtiv kostbare rote __ Fächerahorn (Japaner)  kann stehen bleiben und wird umbaut.
Es passt alles. Ich in sehr zufrieden.
Und ich meine auch, dass andere teichbauer hier schon sehen können, sich vorstellen können, wie das geht mit dem Anlegen eines formalen Schwimmteiches.
Viele Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (31. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

3.Tag: 
Ende der Baggerarbeiten, 
Baustelle schön aufgeräumt- Flatterband drumrum!
Aufmaß für die Folie und das Vlies gemacht und immer wieder den Aushub betrachtet. 
Das ist ein ganz schön hoher Berg - ich schätze 80 Kubikmeter Erdreich.
Außenmaß ist 6 mal 11,5m / Schwimmzone 4x6m.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe.

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. 
Über Ostern werdet Ihr vermutlich keine Folie + Vlies mehr bekommen, oder?

Gab es schon irgendwelche Kommentare von den Nachbarn? 
Oder macht bei Euch jeder nur sein Ding?


----------



## allegra (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Liebe Annett,
nein - über Ostern bibt es kein Material mehr. Aber bestellt ist wohl alles.
Was sollen denn die Nachbarn sagen?
Wir hatten ja auch schon einen Teich.....falls Du __ Frösche im Sinn hast und der angeblichen "Lärm".
Hier sind fast nur 1000qm-Grundstücke - da sitzt man nicht so wirklich dicht aufeinander. Jeder hat hier hinten, wo die Gärten aneinandergrenzen, so seine Spezialitäten.
Gatenhäuser, teils für Partys, Gummi-Pools für die Kleinen, und es wird wie wild Rasen gemäht in der Saison.
Untereinander gibt es da leider keine Absprachen - ja, man könnte sagen, dass jeder sein Ding macht - teils auch ohne Rücksicht auf die Bedürfnisse des anderen.
Wir bedauern das, können aber nicht viel ändern und bleiben deshalb bei uns und dem was wir gerne möchten.
LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo,

ist das Filmteam von bacchus dabei?


Es grüßt freundlich

PeterBoden


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe.

Naja, manchmal kommt man mit den Nachbarn ins Schwatzen und sie fragen, was man da gerade treibt. Ich wäre vermutlich neugierig genug... 

Und ja, manche haben riesige Angst vor der Lärmbelästigung durch __ Frösche und motzen dann gleich zu Baubeginn.
Bei fast abgeschlossenen Innenhöfen kann ich das aber mittlerweile etwas nachvollziehen. Wir hatten auch so einen (erfolglosen) Quarker für 3 Wochen im Teich. Dann ist er bei Regenwetter zum Glück weiter gezogen und wir hatten wieder unsere Ruhe.
Die __ Kröten sind dagegen richtig angenehm.


----------



## allegra (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Annett,
wir haben hier nur __ Kröten gehabt im alten Teich. Und die waren geräuschbezogen ziemlich brav. 


Hallo PeterBoden,
nein, von Bacchus-Film habe ich nichts mehr gehört.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Diese Woche geht es hier weiter. Heute brachte ich eine Wasserprobe zur Post. Wir befüllen den Teich mit Leitungswasser. Die Feuerwehr wird das vom Hydranten aus wohl machen - Leitungswasser.
Das wird nun untersucht und analysiert. Denn: je nach Ergebnis wird das passende Biocalith für die Klärzone zusammengestellt.

Morgen sollen Vlies, Folie und die ganzen Technikutensilien per Spedition geliefert werden. Wenn das da ist, rücken die Arbeiter an und verlegen das Vlies und kleben die Folie für den Schwimmbereich. Der wird dann auch gleich befüllt, damit sich alles schön einfügen und zurechtstrecken kann.
Erst wenn das geschehen ist, legen wir die Folie in dern Restbereich. So soll vermieden werden, dass es Zug an den falschen Stellen gibt und die Klebestellen falsch belastet werden.
Hört sich für mich alles logisch an.
Wenn sich was getan hat, stelle ich Fotos ein.

Allen eine schöne Woche! 
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Heute ist Mittwoch. Gerade verlegen wir das Vlies. Später kommt die Folie in die Tiefzone, dann Perlkies und Granitplatten drauf als Boden für den Schwimmbereich.

Gestern, am Dienstag, haben wir die Ränder begradigt und einen Betonsockel für den Aufbau der Schwimmzonenmauer gemacht. Da sollen dann die Granitblöcke (ein günstiges Angebot - lauter Reststücke, aber groß genug für unsere Zwecke.

Die Nische für den Randskimmer - ist ein ziemlich großes Teil! ich hatte mir den viel kleiner vorgestellt) - ist ausgehoben und die Leitung (Saugleitung?) zur Pumpe liegt schon unter der Folie. Auf der anderen Seite entstand in der Nähe des Stromanschlusses ein Pumpenschacht. Groß genug für die Ecotec 16000 und die 2 Kugelventile. Jetzt hab ich auch begriffen, dass ich die dann abstelle im Winter und die Pumpe ausbauen kann.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Erst zusammen geschuftet... dann ein Tänzchen mit dem Gärtnermeister auf der Bodenplatte (Granit)... dann den Schwimmbereich geflutet. Mit Feuerwehrschlauch - B-Rohr-  aus dem Hydranten war das in knapp 2 Stunden erledigt.
Dienstag geht es weiter mit Skimmereinbau und Pumpe positionieren in einem kleinen Eck-Bereich außerhalb.

Ich bin ganz begeistert von der Optik der Gabionen-Begrenung. Das bot sich so einfach an, weil wir den Platz dahinter brauchen (Landwirtschaft). Noch liegt die überhängende Teichfolie drauf - ich stelle später noch ein Foto dazu rein.

LG Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Was ist eigentlich mit einer kleinen LED-Beleuchtung für mich als passionierte Nach(k)t-Schwimmerin? Wo könnte ich sowas sinnvoll anbringen und was für ein Kabel nimmt Frau da? Erdkabel? Doch nicht durch die Folie durch ...oder? Oder was mit Akkus?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe.

Es gibt 12V Schwimmteichbeleuchtung.
Schau mal beispielweise bei Oase. Sollte das nicht reichen und sich hier keiner mehr melden, frag einfach nochmal extra im Technikbereich nach. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass einige User Unterwasserbeleuchtungen besitzen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

sieht bisher supi aus  , ich freu mich schon sehr auf den Galileobericht auf Pro 7


----------



## Scheiteldelle (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

bei uns haben die im Hagebau(markt) 12 Volt Unterwasserscheinwerfer 50 W Halogen von Fiap für 23,-€ im "Soll-Weg-Angebot". Habe zugeschlagen und 1 Strahler reicht, um unseren Naturpool komplett zu beleuchten. 2 farbige Scheiben sind auch noch dabei.


----------



## allegra (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Danke für eure Anregungen - icvh schau mal - Habgebaumarkt haben wir hier auch in der Nähe.

Unseren Teich wird man nicht bei Pro7 sehen - sie haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet. 


Heute wird hier das Substrat (Biocalit) eingebracht - ein Riesenberg (18t) liegt vor unserem haus auf der Straße. Wir haben uns eine Mietmaschine genommen, denn das hätten wir beileibe nicht mit Schbkarren gepackt. Nun fährt das so eun kleiner Radlader Füllung für Füllung rein ins Loch der Klärzone.
Fotos gibt es am Abend.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

ittwoch:
18 t Substrat eingebracht - mit einer kleinen Mietmaschine...man sieht sie auf dem einen Foto. Technik in Gang gebracht, Skimmer, Pumpe, 2 Einsträmdüsen....Pumpe läuft schon.
Ich denke, es ist richtig sie laufen zu lassen...oder?

Ich freue mich sehr über die leicht grünlich einladende Farbe des Schwimmbereiches - es war richtig, den hellen Boden reinzumachen.

Im Skimmer ist etwas bräunlicher Schaum...den schöpfe ich ab und zu raus.

Und nun bin ich über diese Etappe super happy, und auch entschädigt für die lahmen Arme und Beine.

Wir lassen die Folie sich jetzt ein bis zwei Tage setzen und verstauen dann die Überstände hinter der Teichkante.... jetzt geht es halt an die Fein(mach)arbeiten.

Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Am Wochenende haben wir viel gewerkelt, 2 Randbereiche mit Steinen gestaltet, 
 
Folie versteckt - über den Pumpenschacht gerätselt.
Ich möchte gerne noch den Abzweig für die Roos-Solarwärme legen....und das passt wohl nicht in das aufgeschnittene Fass. Platz wäre genug für einen gemauerten Schacht.
 
 Jetzt will ich 20m Elektrokabel besorgen und eine Leitung außen am Rand verlegen bis zur Terrasse für 2 Steckdosen: Sauger und Beleuchtung.

Der Wasserspiegel ist gesunken.... morgen werden wir nochmal Wasser nachfüllen mit Standrohr und Feuerwehrschlauch. 7 Kubikmeter = 10cm dürften das sein.

  ist das wohl normal? wegen des Wetters z.B.? oder weil die Folie sich noch setzt?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Freitag - ich habe es schon im Pflanzenbereich beschrieben:
 
Aushub zu einem Wall (weiter hinten an unserem Ferienhaus) verarbeitet, alles glatt gemacht und schon wieder Weidegras eingesät. 
 
Hinter dem Teich ist schon das Beet fertig für Rosen und __ Lavendel. Zum Teich hin wieder ein unregelmäßiger Sandstein-Plattenweg. 
 

Samstag:
Binse und Segge ( Ableger vom alten Teich) eingepflanzt.


----------



## allegra (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Wer ist denn das? Der saß eben zwischen den neu gepflanzten __ Binsen.
 

Nach den schönen leichten und teils auch ergiebigen Regenfällen ist heute das Wasser leicht grünlich....ich kann das noch nicht einordnen, wieso weshalb warum.....

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Erdmuthe!

Dein erster Badegast, etwas schwer zu erkennen, aber wenn er blau sein sollte, ist es ein  __ Bergmolch-Herr!


----------



## günter-w (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe, schön ist dein Projekt geworden. Ich wünsche dir viel Freude damit. Das mit dem grünlichen Wasser kann sich unterumständen noch verstärken. das Wasser ist ja erst frisch eingelassen und muss erst alten und sein Gleichgewicht erlangen. Die Pflanzen haben auch noch keine Leistung bei einem neu angelegten Teich da ist das ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang den dir dein Teichbauer auch bestätigen kann. Bei uns hat es fast 4 Jahre gedauert bis sich auch die Algen in den Pflanzbereichen verabschiedet haben. Hier wirst du lernen müssen was Geduld ist. Die Füllwasser ist dabei auch entscheident wie schnell sich alles einstellt. Die ersten Teichbewohner sind ja schon da.


----------



## allegra (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Rückmeldungen. Ja, er wird grüner  - und es wachsen auch schon einige Algennester an den Abgrenzungssteinen zum Schwimmbereich.

Ich habe gerne Geduld und werde das alles lernen. Soll ich diese Algennester denn wegmachen mit dem Teichsauger ?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## günter-w (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe, du kannst sie grob entfernen, wenn sie dich stören. Also nicht mit Bürste und der gleichen die wachsen doch wieder. Sind das Faden Algen? Wenn sie an den Pflanzen hängen bitte vörsichtig am besten von Hand entfernen damit die Pflanzen nicht herausgerissen werden.
Gruß Günter


----------



## allegra (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Günter,
ja, Fadenalgen. Das ist ganz merkwürdig. Sie sind nur am Beckenrand innen an den Granitsteinen und in ein paar Fugen. Ich habe sie weggemacht.

Heute kamen die Pflanzen von Nymphaion...wunderbar!
Herzlichen Dank an Herrn Wallner. Alles ganz sorgsam verpackt und gekennzeichnet. Ich habe gleich alles eingesetzt. Mal sehen, was sich in den kommenden Wochgen da tut. Anfangs weiß man doch noch gar nicht so richtig, wo was mal gut wachsen wird.....

Und so gehen wir immer wieder drumrum und genießen das Ganze bei jedem Sonnenstrahl.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Toll geworden  - ich wünsche euch ganz viel Freude mit eurem supi Schwimmteich


----------



## Testpilot (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Superklasse, absolut sehentswert ist das geworden, wirklich toll


----------



## allegra (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Vielen Dank für die anerkennenden Beiträge. Das tut uns gut, denn wir habenzu zweit (nur mein Mann und ich und beide um die 60) echt viel mit angepackt. 60% der Gartenbaubetrieb - 40% wir. Und nun tun uns mächtig die Arme weh und sind ganz lahm.
Dank der Maschinen ist der Rücken weitgehend heil geblieben .

Das Wasser im teich hat sich bislang gut gehalten, ganz leicht grünlich ist es, aber sehr schön klar. Die neien Pflanzen beginnen sich zu strecken und es scheint ihnen gut zu gehen.

Den Skimmer betrachte ich immer wieder, mache täglich das Grobsieb sauber und frage mich, ob das alles so reicht mit der technik. Na ja - abkaschern mach ich auch, wenn was rumschwimmt. Im Moment ist viel Blütenkram auf der Oberfläche.

Die Pumpe läuft volle Pulle = 16000l, ich nehme an pro Stunde ??????
Dann wären die 6ß Kubikmeter ja jeden Tag mehrfach durch.

Wird denn das Wasser aus der Tiefzone überhaupt auch mit durchgezogen ? durch den Skimmer und die Pumpe ?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## buzzi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

ist richtig schön wenn man sich zurücklehnen kann, auf das neu Geschaffene blickt und weiß: die Mühe hat sich gelohnt! So geht es mir nun schon fast ein Jahr, und es wird nie langweilig...
Meine Pumpe (8000l) läuft übrigens stundenweise im Intervall mit Zeitschaltuhr, etwa 6 Stunden am Tag. Hat bis jetzt immer gereicht die Oberfläche (ca. 60m²) sauber zu halten. Über den Korb vom Skimmer habe ich einen Damenstrumpf gezogen, das macht der Pumpe nicht viel aus - außer es ist schon sehr zugesetzt. Muß man halt öfter mal abspülen. Aber was da alles drin bleibt, kaum zu glauben. Zusätzlich ist das auch noch ein Schutz für die Tiere, was da alles schon im Skimmer verschwinden wollte... ist auch ganz praktisch für die Weiterbildung im Bereich der Fauna 

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## allegra (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Damenstrumpf Größe XXL müsste das dann bei mir sein - 

ich habe einen Kunststoffbeutel drin liegen aus feinem Gewebe - ja, das ist wirklich erstaunlich, was die alles auffängt.
Die Meßner Ecotec-Pumpe kann Teichen bis 8mm verkraften, aber sowas kommt da eher gar nicht hin - oder?

LG
E


----------



## allegra (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

So ist das hier auf dem Dorf. Da baut man einen schönen teich und freut sich und mindestens ein (neidischer?) Nachbar kann sich ironische Kommentare nicht verkneifen.
Der redet von Fröschen , die sich millionenfach ansiedeln werden und Höllenlärm machen und __ Enten, die das Wasser verschmutzen und brüten...lauter so wirres Zeugs.
Ich bin echt genervt von sowas - zeige das dem allerdings nicht .
Kennt ihr das auch? Wie geht ihr damit um?


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe 

Den Nachbarn von einem Teich überzeugen ... bis er selber einen baut 

Wir hatten das Glück, daß die Nachbarn auch fast gleichzeitig einen Teich, wie wir gebaut haben ... war fast ein Wettrennen 

So gab es fast nie Komplikationen .... doch mein Bachlauf/Wasserfall war ein bisserl zu laut ... :?

Aber bei den Fröschen, vorallem die __ Laubfrösche, die machten Gartenübergreifend Konzerte , war super .... hat mal eine Diskussion gegeben ... aber einmal waren sie bei dem Nachbarn, dann bei mir, dann bei anderen .....

Wir gewöhnten uns drann


----------



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

jaja, so sind sie halt hier bei uns in der Gegend. Ich denke aber auch, dass es eher der Neid ist, der aus ihnen spricht.
Am schlimmsten finde ich allerdings, dass meistens ja nicht mit einem sondern nur über einen gesprochen wird. In meiner Teichbaudoku habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, dass wir eine so nette Nachbarin bei uns haben. 
Aber glücklicherweise kann man das nicht pauschalisieren und wir haben zu allen anderen Nachbarn ein super Verhältnis.

Wie Helmut ja auch schon geschrieben hat, ist es am besten man überzeugt die Nachbarn solange, bis sie selber einen Teich bauen. Unseren linken Nachbarn habe ich fast schon soweit und der rechte hat eh schon einen Teich...


----------



## allegra (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Wunderbare Sonne! Also bin ich mit dem Teichsauger an die Granitabgrenzung, hab sie abgesaugt. Da sah man schon länger so 2cm lange "Häufchen" - Algen sind es nicht!
Im Fangbeutel waren rote Würmchen.... was ist denn das für Getier?
Kennt jemand hier solche Besiedlung von Teichneuanlagen und kann mir dazu was sagen?

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Habs schon gefunden - rote Mückenlarven - harmlos - feines Fischfutter .
Aber ich hab gar keine Fische...... - also ? was mach ich damit?


----------



## allegra (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Erstaunlich!Erstaunlich.
Vor Pfingsten hatte das Teichwasser im er so etwas die Wärme der Luft - also meistenns 13-14 Grad.
Zu Pfingsten wurde es warm und innerhalb kürzester Zeit - wenige Stunden - war auch die Wassertemepratur häher...18, 20  ja eben sogar 21 Grad. Es funktioniert also mit dem Austausch des in der Klärzone erwärmten Wassers.
Ich gehe jeden Tag rein ...ab 19 Grad...mit riesigem Vergügen. Nach der Sauna auch bei kühlerem Wasser ab 13 Grad.

Wegen der Roos-Heizung werden wir warten, bis wir genauer wissen, wie es in der Saison von Mitte Mai bis Ende September wird mit den Temperaturen. ...
.


----------



## allegra (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Wegen eines extrem tragischen Unglücks mit diesem Teich möchte ich bitten, dass der Thread geschlossen, besser gelöscht wird.

Leute, sichert eure teiche! Mein Netz sollte kommende Woche kommen. Zu spät!









Edit: Ich fühle mit Dir/Euch ..... Habe den Thread mal geschlossen.

Edit: Der Thread ist wieder offen .....


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Servus Erdmuthe

Ich habe den Thread auf deinen Wunsch wieder geöffnet 

Meine Bitte an alle User:
Angesichts des tragischen Unfalls, bitte ich Euch bei Euren Antworten einfühlsam vorzugehen ... ist ja noch nicht so lange her


----------



## allegra (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Nun blüht sie plötzlich - ohne Dünger - an dieser traurigen Stelle.
LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Ich hoffe, dass sie dir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert - das ist wohl ihr Ansinnen.


----------



## allegra (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Liebe Maja, ja, das hat sie. Und dann kam im August noch eine Blüte. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut!

@all:
Dies ist mein erstes Schwimmteichjahr und ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Das Wasser ist wunderbar klar, man sieht auf den Bodenplatten diesen Flaum, den ich gut absuagen kann mit dem Schlammsauger. Es ist nicht besonders viel.
Was meint ihr: ist es gut, das vor der Winterpause alles clean zu machen?
Oder mach ich das dann besser zu Saisonstart im Frühjahr?

2. Einige der Pflanzen werden schon braun. Es scheint, als haben sie (erfreulich im Schwimmteich!) wenig Nährstoffe - oder aber sie haben für diese erste Saison schon genug geleistet?  
Soll ich sie abschneiden? Über der Wasseroberfläche? oder eher da, wo sie aus dem Substrat herauskommen?

3. Ich bin immer noch nicht zufrieden mit der Situataion im Skimmertopf. Menno - da ist mächtig Sog - für Kleinlebewesen keine Chance. Das Grobsieb hält Blätter und Co gut zurück. Aber ich müsste was über das Ansaugloch machen - oder aber eine Strumpfhose über den Grobeinsatz.... oder was auch immer. Ich habe irgendwie gar keine Idee dazu. Andrea hat ja mal ihren Trichter fotografiert. Sowas wär eine Möglichkeit. Aber da in der Tiefe lässt sich das so schlecht anbringen....

Habt ihr weitere Ideen? Oder Ratschläge?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*



> Ich bin immer noch nicht zufrieden mit der Situataion im Skimmertopf.



Ich habe bei mir einfach Fliegengitter in den Korb gelegt und mit feinem Draht am Korb dauerhaft befestigt. Damit bleiben auch die Kleintiere prima im Korb hängen. 
Das Fliegengitter ist deutlich haltbarer als der Damenstrumpf. Ich kann den Korb einfach unter fließendem Wasser auswaschen.


----------



## günter-w (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe,
So Handhabe ich es seit 13 Jahren ohne Probleme
zu 1 nur bei größerer Verschmutzung Blätter oder Büten würde ich nochmals nach der Badesaison reinigen. So wie du aber schreibst ist ja nicht viel bei dir darin, da würde ich die Reinigung ins Frühjahr verlegen unseren Teich reinige ich meist Anfang bis Mitte April je nach Wetter.
zu 2 Die Pflanzen fahren je nach Standort ihre Nahrungsaufnahme langsam zurück daher die vereinzelnten braunen Blätter. Die kannst du  wegschneiden. Erst wenn die ganze Pflanze braun ist schneide ich sie komplett über dem Substat ab. Meist in der Zeit Dezember bis Februar. Die __ Binsen Stiele wenn sie abgestorben sind erst im Fühjahr wenn der Teich eisfrei ist.
Gruß Günter


----------



## allegra (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Vielen Dank für eure guten Hinweise.
Ja, ein Fliegengittergeflecht habe ich hier liegen und werde es schön einbauen in den Filterkorb - gute Idee.

Reinigung mache ich dann im Frühjahr, wie vorgeschlagen - es ist doch schön, dass ich hier so viel dazulernen kann.

Insgesamt war das hier teichmäßig ein gutes Jahr. Ich bin von seiner Bau- und Funktionsweise begeistert. Absolut klares schönes Wasser.... und immer so warm wie die Luft. Bis 17 Grad und höher gehe ich schwimmen - Saunaabkühlung ist ja temperaturunabhängig 

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Das klappt ganz gut mit dem Fliegengittereinsatz. So lasse es erst einmal.
Der Teich ist derzeit randvoll.
Und ich fand rund um die Stängel der __ Papageienfeder erstmals je ein Knäuel Fadenalgen.
Keine Ahnung, wieso die jetzt auftauchen.
Hab sie abgefuddelt.
Sonst ist alles klar und super schön. Ganz langsam werden die Pflanzen bräunlicher.
Die wenigen Laubblätter, die reingeweht werden, die fische ich raus. Im ersten Winter versuchen wir es mal ganz ohne Netz und schauen, was überhaupt reinfliegt.

Die Papageienfeder ist optisch nicht so mein Ding. Die roten Stängel und das kleine grüne Krönchen oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sind ganz nett - aber die langen brauchen Stiele mit wenig Blättern sind un-schön.
Ich werde sie im Spätherbst entfernen.

Was empfehlt ihr denn als Alternative? 30cm ist es da tief.

LG Erdmuthe


----------



## Zalabaksa (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Allegra, willkommen
sieh ja so ganz schön aus, allerding das trübe wasser wär auch nichts für mich. Ich finde natura gard ganz gut. Allerdings theoretisiere ich nur, denn ich will alleine versuchen mit externer planung und hilfskräften das zu machen und bin selbst bei der Planung.  Viel glück bei eurem unternehmen Ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Umbau unseres Teiches -> Tauchbecken*

Hi Allegra, __ Blutegel sind sehr nützliche Tierchen und setzen sich nicht so schnell an, wie man denkt.
LG Ursula


----------



## allegra (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Ursula,

da verstehe ich gleich 2 Dinge nicht:

1. Wieso trübes Wasser, mein Teich ist und war immer glasklar bis auf den Boden in 2m Tiefe.

2. Was ist mit Blutegeln? Wieso, weshalb, warum?

Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Update November 2010:

Der Teich ist durch die ergiebigen Regenfälle übervoll - aber weiter schön klar.
Blätter habe ich weitgehend herausgefischt.

Heute kübelt es wieder ohne Pause. Also haben wir eine Tauchpumpe angeschlossen und leiten Wasser in die Dachrinne des nahen Gebäudes ab. Das Holz der Randverkleidung war im Wasser, das geht natürlich nicht.

Außerdem war der Pumpenschacht außerhalb völlig überflutet. Ich hab die Kugelventile geschlossen und die Ecotec-Pumpe abgemacht. Sie hat die Flut überlebt, obwohl sie ganz sicher die ganze nacht im Wasser gelegen hat.

Ist es denn okay, den ganzen Winter über keine Pumpe anzumachen?
Ist es richtig, die Pumpe mit etwas Wasser drín im Keller zu lagern?

Was machen eure Teiche mit den Wassermassen?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe.

Wenn man die Pumpe im Haus oder Schuppen etc. lagert, dann immer nass! Ansonsten trocknen die Dichtungen aus, werden hart + spröde und dann undicht...
Ob man die Pumpe laufen läßt oder nicht, hängt von der Teichart, der individuellen Einstellung und dem Kreislauf ab, dem die Pumpe dient. 


Unser Teich hat fixe Überläufe aus denen das Wasser einfach in die Umgeben abläuft, wenn es zu hoch steht.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja sowas inkl. Sickergrube nachrüsten? Spart Ärger und Strom.


----------



## allegra (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Danke , Annett,
sag, meine Pumpe ist aber eine aus einem Externen Pumpenschacht. Normal ist sie nicht im Wasser.
 


Ich habe sie nun mit Wasser gefüllt und so in einem Eimer platziert, dass nix rausläuft.
Ich hoffe, dass das so richtig ist.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe.

Ich hatte bisher nur Pumpen, die im Teich lagen und sogar über den Winter dort verblieben.
Da Deine Pumpe im "Sommer" auch nur innen mit Wasser in Berührung kommt, gehe ich davon aus, dass das so richtig ist.


----------



## günter-w (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe, so wie ich weis ist die Pumpe für trocken und nass Aufstellung geeignet daher passiert auch nichts wenn der Pumpenschacht durch Regenwasser geflutet ist. Wichtig ist dabei nur das die Elektik nicht absäuft. Wenn dein Pumpenschacht frosttiefe hat ca 80cm dürfte da nichts passieren und es ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich die Pumpe auszubauen. Ist es weniger kann der Deckel von unten isoliert werden. Wenn du sie jedoch grundsätzlich ausbauen willst immer in einer Wanne oder Eimer wie schon Annett es geschrieben hat. Zur Sicherheit kannst dir ja die Pumpenbeschreibung nochmals zur Hand nehmen da müsste es sogar drinnstehen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## heiko_243 (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hall Erdmuthe,

deine Ecotec ist für Nass und Trockenaufstellung geeignet (ich habe die gleiche). Man darf sie einfach direkt in den Eimer legen und mit Wasser bedecken.
Mein Teich hat einen Überlauf ins Kanalsystem, da bleibt alles trocken.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## allegra (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Danke für die wichtigen Infos.

Der Teich war bislang so schön klar und fit. Ich habe immer ordentlich alle Laub- und Gartendinge ausgefischt, der Skimmer hat ordentliche Arbeit geleistet.
Nun ist seit 3 tagen die Pumpe aus und ich sehe, dass das Wasser trüber und grüner wird.

Frage an die Experten für den Schwimmteich:
Soll die Pumpe so lange laufen,  bis es friert?  oder gar dauerhaft laufen?

Das wär ja kein Thema und kein Problem.

Ich weiß es nur einfach nicht!!!!

LG Erdmuthe


----------



## günter-w (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe, euer Teich ist ja noch recht jung und von daher ist noch viel Nahrung im System das von den Jungen Pflanzen noch nicht alles verbraucht wurde jetzt in der Ruhezeit brauchen sie fast keine Nahrung aber ab ca. 5-6 Grad Wassertemparatur wachsen wieder die Algen, dazu kommt noch der viele Regen der die Karbonatehärte sinken lässt. Das was du siehst sind Schwebalgen die sich bilden die wandern in das Substrat wenn du die Pumpe wieder laufen lässt. Ich würde empfehlen die ersten 3 Jahre die Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen, bzw. erst ab Wassertemparatur unter 5° die Pumpe auszuschalten wenn du im Winter einen klaren Teich haben willst für zum abkühlen nach der Sauna.
Gruß Günter


----------



## allegra (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Lieber Günter,
hab lieben Dank für deine sehr erhellenden Hinweise.
Ich habe die Pumpe wieder eingebaut und lasse sie erst einmal laufen.
Durch Deine Infos habe ich einmal mehr was verstanden, von der Funktionalität (m)eines Schwimmteiches.
Im kommenden Jahr werden die Pflanzen ganz sicher schon mehr Filterarbeit/Verbrauchsarbeit leisten, das weiß ich. 
Ich habe sie soweit alle an der Wasseroberfläche abgeschnitten.
Besonders der __ Wasserhahnenfuß und die Segge, sowie die __ Binsen haben sich prächtig entwickelt.
Was der __ Igelkolben und die __ Schwanenblume angeht, da freue ich mich auf die kommende Saison: Überraschung 

Leider habe ich immer noch keine sichere Lösung gegen das Ansaugen der __ Frösche im Skimmer gefunden. Gestern habe ich einen verzinkten Draht senkrecht vor das Ansaugloch gestellt. Der herausnehmbare Korb ist hoch mit Fliegendraht ausgekleidet.
Aber die dummen Viecher finden immer wieder einen Durchschlupf.
Es ist nicht so lustig, sie dann aus dem Pumpenrädchen zu puhlen.....

Viele Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Silvester 2010
 


Ich wünsche euch alles Gute für 2010.


----------



## allegra (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Und so sieht es im Mai 2011 hier aus.
 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Das Wasser ist klar, es gab Fadenalgen, die ich teils abgefischt habe, teils sind sie nun weg, weil wenig Nährstoffe gibt. So soll es ja auch sein.

Ich hab auch schon gebadet - 20 Grad.

Einige Pflanzen gedeihen nun gut: __ Schwanenblume kommt, 
 
__ Igelkolben auch, allerdings sehr zögerlich. 
 
Die __ Schwertlilien stehen gut da, 
 
aber das __ Hechtkraut ist irgendwie unglücklich.
 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal ausbuddeln und tiefer setzen? Neue Blättchen sind gelb faulen weg.
-------
__ Wasserhahnenfuß hat sich gut verbreitet, war sehr veralgt, aber nun wird das besser, weil die Nährstoffe aufgebraucht sind.
 
Binse und Segge hatte ich noch als Pflanzen vom alten Teich:
   
 
__ Papageienfeder ist erfroren - wer weiß, wofür das gut ist. Da muss ich Ersatz pflanzen. Doch was soll ich nehmen? Tannwedel vielleicht?
Ihr dürft mir gerne was raten.
 


Viele Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Ein paar wenige lange Fadenalgenfetzen sind noch da - aber die hole ich immer wieder raus.
Das Wasser glasklar und um die 20 Grad, je nach Außentemperatur.
Der Granitboden und auch die dunklen Folienwände sind überzogen mit so hellem Material - wahrscheinlich auch Algen oder eins der "Folgeprodukte"- ziemlich schleimiges Zeug - ich hab gestern mal was hochgeholt mit dem Kescher.
Da ich unten keine Libellenlarven und __ Molche mehr sehe, möchte ich den Boden absaugen. Ich mag den belag da unten nicht besonders in der Schwimmperiode.
Ihr habt hier ja viel darüber geschrieben, wie und ob das sinnvoll ist.
Ich neige dazu, den feinen großen Sammelsack vor den Auslaufschlauch des Teichsaugers zu machen.
Ich möchte nicht nen ganzen Kubikmeter Wasser in die Landschaft fließen lassen - nicht bei der Trockenheit im Moment.
Ich weiß, dass dann im Wasser gelöste Algen wieder reingeschwemmt werden.
Aber ein großer Teil bleibt eben auch im Netz.

Mögt ihr mal was dazu sagen?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## buzzi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Moin,

diese Schmieralgen habe ich momentan auch wieder überall. Die kann man als Flocken mit dem Kescher ganz gut rausholen. Der Skimmer mit dem feinen Strumpf ist auch regelmäßig zu. Also ist die Idee mit dem Sack nicht so schlecht. Ich leite seit letztem Jahr mein "Abwasser" in den Sumpf weil mir das Wasser eben auch zu schade ist. Anfangs hatte ich Bedenken, dass sich Nährstoffe über die Ufermatte in den Teich mogeln aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ich denke mal, das in den paar Minuten bis sich der Wasserstand wieder angeglichen hat nicht sooo viel löst. Hauptsache die festen Bestandteile bleiben zurück.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## günter-w (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe, Ich verwende schon seit Jahren einen  Filterschlauch am Auslauf vom Teichsauger und lasse das Wasser wieder über mein Klärbecken in den Teich zurückfliesen. So viel ich weis hast du ja ein Einkammersystem das kann dann zu leichten Eintrübungen kommen. Den Flterschlauch bestelle ich mir bei der Firma Sprick den gibt es in laufende Meter. Ich  verwende ihn meist mit 7m .
Gruß Günter


----------



## animei (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

darf ich fragen, was für einen Teichsauger Du hast und ob der problemlos die flache Zone wie auch den tiefen Bereich saugt?


----------



## allegra (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Anita,
Ich hab den Pondovac4.
Absaugen tue ich nur die Schwimmzone (2,20m tief).
Und das macht er ganz ordentlich.
Wir machen das zu zweit. Einer führt die Düse über denBoden und einer managt den Ablaufschlauch.
Lg


----------



## animei (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Danke Erdmuthe. Du leitest also das Wasser nicht über den Filtersack zurück in den Teich?


----------



## allegra (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Hallo Anita,
im Frühjahr zu Saisonbeginn hab ich einmal den Boden abgesaugt und das Wasser in Kannen geleitet und die Beete damit gegossen.
Ich  will immer kein Wasser einfach weglaufen lassen, nicht in diesen Trockenzeiten.

Nun möchte ich den Boden abermals absaugen und werde mal ausprobieren, wie das geht, das angesaugte Wasser samt Algen durch den Filtersack zurückzuleiten in den Teich.

Gruß


----------



## kuh (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau 2010*

Ist doch bisher alles super, wir bauen auch gerade unseren! Viel ERfolg noch!


----------

